# .357 Mag Powder



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi guys. I have just received my reloading dies and kit for loading my .357 Mag. I am experienced with reloading rifle (.222 and 6.5x55) but I have never loaded pistol.

In Northern Ireland pistol powder seem harder to get variety. However, my question is what are the best powders for .357 Mag. I would appreciate you telling why you think it is good. Also any tips on powders or reloading this round is also welcome.

:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

My go to powder for the 357 is Winchester 296. With the bullets I load it produces the best velocities. These would be 125 and 140 grain jacketed hollow points.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I also like W-296 for my 'hot' .357 loads, with 158 gr. semi-jacketed HP's, because it is a slow powder, well suited to magnum loads and for use with magnum primers. But it is ball type powder, and my Lee Autodisk powder thrower doesn't measure it as accurately as the other types, so I have to weigh the charges individually, if they are maximum loads.

For that reason, I usually use Alliant Unique for my practice loads, with 125 grain bullets, and standard (non-magnum) primers.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

I also have been useing Unique to reload both the 357 mag and 38special for many years and now also load my 40S&W with Unique.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

There are many powders that will produce effective .357 cartridges. Which is best varies depending on your barrel length, bullet weight and objective.

Are you wanting to load 180 Grain Bear loads that leave a mushroom cloud at point of impact or do you simply want to punch holes in paper.

Will they be used in a 6" 50 ounce revolver or a 1 3/4 inch scandium snubby. Believe me it makes a difference.

Give us an objective and we can help a lot more than otherwise.

tumbleweed


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Unique and 231 are excellent powders for the .357. You can find recipes for them in most manuals.


----------



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

TOF first of all you have unearthed my lack of experience in reloading pistol and why I appreciate direction. I shoot a Taurus 689 revolver with 6" barrel. I did miss lead by saying 125g head when it was 158g Blazer copper coated hollow point, like a lead hollow point.

I will be shooting paper mostly but would like something that I can keep in the safe and gives me confidence should I ever need to protect my family or guns. This round I liked because it shot well out of my gun, accurate and I like the look of it, sad:mrgreen:

*So thats it:*
~ 6" barrel
~ mostly paper but I just do not like shooting wad cutters, I prefer something that is designed to have teeth.
~ 158g seems to have been good in the Blazer round but I am open to what may be better.
~ No idea the weight of the gun
~ Also at 52yrs and overused arms from years of canoeing I don't want to blast down doors as my right wrist would object.
~ And sadly I like brass shells and jacketed heads 

Thanks :smt071


----------

